# Just another batt car



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Henson did this way back, but the other day a DeWalt 14 volt drill was on sale and my old 18volt was dieing fast. I figured I could run my switchers with them on my RCS or Air wire (which I fried by human OPPPs)
any way i took my two bay LGB hopper and removed the screws in the top and wowow, it fit fine.








I can use this for other things also.

I had it hooked to my GP9 and slug and or I can still use AA batts in the loco alone.


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty,
That's a nice solution to dealing with the height of the stem type drill batteries. 
JimC.


----------



## Paul Norton (Jan 8, 2008)

I just converted one of my power cars to a battery car.

http://ovgrs.editme.com/files/BatCar40/Open.jpg 








I can use either of the MU plugs to power a Plug and Play diesel with an on-board TE installed for instant battery power and radio control.

Either of the MU plugs can also be used to connect the lithium-ion battery charger when the car is not in use.

If you are interested in how it was assembled, there is an article on our club web site. Just click on the Battery Car link.

http://ovgrs.editme.com/BatCar40


----------

